# 2015 2500hd traction issues with plow



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

Short of adding weight to the bed, is there anything else you guys have done to increase traction? Will cranking the torsion bars up a bit help? Running stock Michelin tires.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you not have weight in the back? If not you'll need to add some.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

97S104x4 said:


> Will cranking the torsion bars up a bit help? Running stock Michelin tires.


No,,,,there's half your issue


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Studded snow tires and weight. The more weight, the better.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Add weight and get rid of the street tires.

Torsion bars have zero to do with traction.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Tires tires tires. Toss the stocks in storeage, get studded winter tires. I have no complaints in recently dropping $1100 for studded Duratracs. Solid traction thus far with all the New England weather has thrown at us.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

like the others have said, a little counter weight will help.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

My customers would have a hissy fit if I used studded tires! Blizzak tires


----------



## SDsnow (Jan 9, 2018)

A: weight
B: weight


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What is C: ?


----------



## SDsnow (Jan 9, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is C: ?


Put it in 4wd?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

500 lbs at least behind the rear axle, put a board in the slot to help hold it there


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

D: Sand Bags @ or close to tailgate 500lbs+ like leolkfrm stated. Aggressive m/s tires help! lowblue:


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Those stock tires are junk. I have them sitting in my basement. I got BF Goodrich AT. Made all the difference.


----------



## SDsnow (Jan 9, 2018)

Has anyone suggested ballast?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

SDsnow said:


> Has anyone suggested ballast?


No. Not at all. Not anyone


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

If your dead against the above suggestions your only other option is chains. Those tires are your biggest enemy in the described situation.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would think if you dont want to put ballast in the truck the best option would be take the plow off, they recommend it for a reason


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

leolkfrm said:


> i would think if you dont want to put ballast in the truck the best option would be take the plow off, they recommend it for a reason


 I Agree, A Happy Truck is one W/O a Plow/ 700lbs. Hanging off the Frt. End. !!


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

As some of the guys have mentioned, get good winter/snow or really good snow/off road tires. Also put at least the minimum recommended ballast weight up against your tailgate.

I use Goodyear Duratrac tires that aren't studded. I run them all year so I can't stud them. 

Fisher recommends 470 lbs. of ballast weight for my truck/plow setup. I go with 600 lbs. of sand (10, 60 lbs. bags.). I made a rack that holds the sand bags against the tailgate.

In the early season, like November I might not have the ballast weight in because I still need to use the bed of the truck. That's when we usually get that really wet heavy snow. I can tell the difference between not having the weight and having it.

You have a really good plow truck. Setup it up right and you'll never look back.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

take the tires off and burn them


----------



## SDsnow (Jan 9, 2018)

NYH1 said:


> I use Goodyear Duratrac tires that aren't studded. I run them all year so I can't stud them.


He isn't exactly in the great white north. He should start with ballast then go from there.

Also the Goodyears aren't all they're cracked up to be. I went through a set and a half of Duratracs on my old 1500. 2 just wouldn't balance worth a damn, replaced em both and they were marginally better. Glad I traded in the truck. YMMV.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

SDsnow said:


> He isn't exactly in the great white north. He should start with ballast then go from there.


Ballast is a good place to start no doubt. However, even in light snow with ballast my factory tires sucked.



SDsnow said:


> Also the Goodyears aren't all they're cracked up to be. I went through a set and a half of Duratracs on my old 1500. 2 just wouldn't balance worth a damn, replaced em both and they were marginally better. Glad I traded in the truck. YMMV.


I have Duratrac's on both of my trucks, no complaints. What kind of truck do you have now?

NYH1.


----------



## SDsnow (Jan 9, 2018)

NYH1 said:


> I have Duratrac's on both of my trucks, no complaints. What kind of truck do you have now?
> 
> NYH1.


'15 2500HD double cab


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is C: ?


Before D???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What if studded tyres are illegal in RI?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

SDsnow said:


> '15 2500HD double cab


Nice. I almost bought a 2014 GMC 2500HD with the smaller extended cab and short box. Got the 6.0L or Duramax? What plow you running?

NYH1.

***ETA*** It might of been a 2013 left over.


----------



## SDsnow (Jan 9, 2018)

6.0L XV2, totally different truck from the 14 (K2XX vs NNBS).


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't think the op ever came back, must've fallen in a ditch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't think the op ever came back, must've fallen in a ditch.


Tripped over a stray extension cord...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tripped over a stray extension cord...


Does it fall under my commercial liability or truck insurance?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What if studded tyres are illegal in RI?


What... studded tires are illigal in some states????

I would move...


----------



## SDsnow (Jan 9, 2018)

Mr.Markus said:


> Does it fall under my commercial liability or truck insurance?


Were you tap dancing in the bed?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr.Markus said:


> I don't think the op ever came back, must've fallen in a ditch.


Slipping and sliding all the way I bet


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> What... studded tires are illigal in some states????
> 
> I would move...


Just thought I'd axe because they are in Michigan.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just thought I'd axe because they are in Michigan.


They were legal a long time ago. Too much damage to roads.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Landgreen said:


> They were legal a long time ago. Too much damage to roads.


How could they tell???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just thought I'd axe because they are in Michigan.


As are they in Illinois and 9 other states.

Many of the other states that allow have restrictions with using them too.


----------



## SDsnow (Jan 9, 2018)

https://www.tirebuyer.com/education/studded-winter-tires

RI Rubber studs permitted November 15 - April 1 (only if not projected more than 1/16 inch)

I have no clue what "rubber studs" are.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

If you don't want weight in the truck, add a back (pull) plow to the truck. When we happen to plow without one the trucks are real squirrelly.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I recently had the exact same problem. Couldn't even plow my own driveway due to the steep grade, and that was with an aggressive all-terrain tire, and 500 pounds over the rear axle. A few weeks ago I purchased a set of General Grabber Arctic LT studded snow tires, and I couldn't be happier. It is a complete night and day difference! Get studded snow tires!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i shut the traction control off on my truck


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i shut the traction control off on my truck


Why?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Philbilly2 said:


> Why?


I shut it off on my F350 because it basically kills the throttle and applies the brakes when it engages. Not a good combo when trying to maneuver in snow.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there is too much crap in these trucks i have 4.10 locking diff


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

seville009 said:


> I shut it off on my F350 because it basically kills the throttle and applies the brakes when it engages. Not a good combo when trying to maneuver in snow.


You need more weight and better tires.

Spinning tires does nothing for traction.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Philbilly2 said:


> You need more weight and better tires.
> 
> Spinning tires does nothing for traction.


Studded tires and 400 lb sandbags in a 7,000 lb truck.....weight ain't a problem.

It happens, for example, when you turn off a road and drive through even a small berm of snow left by a plow, so you give it a little gas to roll through. Truck thinks you're about to kill yourself, so it hits the brskes and reduces the throttle- not good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought we already discussed studded tyres...


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought we already discussed studded tyres...


Lots of talk about tires; nobody's mentioned tyres though......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

seville009 said:


> Lots of talk about tires; nobody's mentioned tyres though......


The Kanuckians do all the thyme.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The Kanuckians do all the thyme.


Its tiring...!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if the back end rises when you raise the plow, you dont have enough counter weight


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

seville009 said:


> Lots of talk about tires; nobody's mentioned tyres though......


We did...look back a page. The discussion regarding legality of studded tyres.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

leolkfrm said:


> if the back end rises when you raise the plow, you dont have enough counter weight


The traction control is on my daily driver that I don't use to plow (just a back up for plowing). Traction control just sucks in snow.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Traction control=making stupid drivers even stupider.

I'd love to be able to program mine off permanently. Until then, I shut it oof as much as possible when plowing. It makes a truck with a back plow unusable for plowing.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

seville009 said:


> Studded tires and 400 lb sandbags in a 7,000 lb truck.....weight ain't a problem.


Sorry bud... 7400lbs??? that ain't weight...

You are still to light.

My 2500hd/3500 swr trucks have never started to really lay down till 10,000lbs.

I don't turn off traction control or even use 4wd and very seldom do I see the traction control light come on. BUT... My truck also is just a tick shy of 11,000lbs and I run good tires. We are not allowed to stud tires in illinois.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sorry bud... 7400lbs??? that ain't weight...
> 
> You are still to light.
> 
> ...


No issues with my 2006 F350 that doesn't have the traction control. Only issue is with my 2011 F350 with the traction control. Hence the problem is the traction control.

I do use 4wd when necessary. Never understood why people buy 4wd trucks and then claim they never use the 4wd.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

seville009 said:


> No issues with my 2006 F350 that doesn't have the traction control. Only issue is with my 2011 F350 with the traction control. Hence the problem is the traction control.
> 
> I do use 4wd when necessary. Never understood why people buy 4wd trucks and then claim they never use the 4wd.


I never said I don't use 4wd... I said I don't use 4wd to plow with...

Are the rear ends the same in both truck???


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

SDsnow said:


> Put it in 4wd?


Weight


----------

